# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hello All

## Curious Cat

Hi, 
I have a lot of interest in Russia but the problem is that the Western Media is not too Russian friendly. So I decided to look around the internet for Russian sites which have real Russian people. That's why I'm here, to find out more about Russia, from Russians. 
I was born in Pakistan, then moved to Canada, and now I'm in China, teaching English for a year. Will be back in Canada soon, and off to somewhere else.

----------


## lessy

Hi! My name is Alica! I'm 20 years old. My main goal - to teach English through communication. I know Russian, it is my native language. Also know Russian history and literature, biology, protozoology and many other disciplines related to science. All who are interested please contact: lisenok.alis @ gmail.com; ISQ - 395 884 024
I apologize in advance for the bad English! )))))))))))

----------


## dimon4ik

russian say about such people like you - You're real frog-traveller! So what are you interesting in about russian?

----------


## Curious Cat

*@ Lessy* 
I think posting your real name and email on the internet is not a good idea. You should probably edit your post.  ::    *@ Dimon* 
"frog traveller" ?? heh, that sounds... wierd. I created a thread in the general section to ask questions. People gave me a list of Russian movies to watch and I hope that will help me know more about Russian culture.

----------


## laila22

Hi guys,
I am also new here, and find your discussions very interesting,
Hope I can join and also shared my opinions here.
Thanks,,, how to deal with depression

----------

